# awstats and ftpd



## uzsolt (Sep 16, 2015)

My question is very simple: www/awstats can process ftpd(8)'s xferlog? If yes how can do it?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2015)

http://www.awstats.org/docs/awstats_faq.html#FTP


----------



## uzsolt (Sep 17, 2015)

And which section should I use? The ProFTPd or the other?
The /var/log/xferlog has different format as expected:


> With vsFTPd, or any FTP server that log with xferlog format:
> 
> 1- Check your server log file format:
> 
> ...



I've similar:

```
Sep 12 19:05:51 bsd-vps ftpd[35082]: connection from ###.###.###.###
Sep 12 19:05:52 bsd-vps ftpd[35082]: ANONYMOUS FTP LOGIN FROM ###.###.###.###, cfnetwork@apple.com
Sep 12 19:05:52 bsd-vps ftpd[35082]: session root changed to /usr/home/ftp/public
Sep 12 19:05:52 bsd-vps ftpd[35082]: get /homepage/stuff/math/jobs/kombinatorika_09.pdf = 115086 bytes (wd: /homepage/stuff/math/jobs; chrooted)
```

Or should I edit some preferences?


----------



## uzsolt (Sep 19, 2015)

Next idea: the `awstats`'s logfile will a pipe? This program create from syslog-style xferlog (joins some lines) a simple format.


> Sep 12 19:05:51 bsd-vps ftpd[35082]: connection from ###.###.###.###
> Sep 12 19:05:52 bsd-vps ftpd[35082]: ANONYMOUS FTP LOGIN FROM ###.###.###.###, cfnetwork@apple.com
> Sep 12 19:05:52 bsd-vps ftpd[35082]: session root changed to /usr/home/ftp/public
> Sep 12 19:05:52 bsd-vps ftpd[35082]: get /homepage/stuff/math/jobs/kombinatorika_09.pdf = 115086 bytes (wd: /homepage/stuff/math/jobs; chrooted)


transforms to:



> Sep 12 19:05:51 ANONYMUS ###.###.###.### /usr/home/ftp/public/homepage/stuff/math/jobs/kombinatorika_09.pdf 115086



Do you think it's good idea?


----------

